# leise Tastatur gesucht! Gaming tauglich!



## getsomenuts (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich suche wohl wie eierlegende Wollmilchsau!

Ich hab hier schon einmal ein Tastaur Thread gestartet und bin gut beraten worden. Jetzt haben sich aber die Anforderungen geändert. Es muss keine mechanische mehr sein. Wichtig ist das die leise ist! 

Was die Tastatur können muss:

-leise sollte Sie sein
-gaming tauglich
-möglichst dezenten look
-weisse Beleuchtung wäre ein süßes extra

Ich habe schon mit diesen Anforderungen gesucht und habe mir die Logitech K740 geholt. Sie ist leise, sieht toll aus, hat eine schöne weisse Beleuchtung (soweit könnte ich mich damit anfreunden auch wenn ich kein Fan von halben Tasten bin), Gaming tauglich ist sie aber nicht! Wenn ich bei BF4 geradeaus laufe dabei strafe und das ganze im Sprint nimmt sie die Leertaste nicht mehr...

Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich?


----------



## Panagianus (5. Oktober 2014)

Also das cherry mx Board 3.0 is ganz gut, habs mit brown Switches, hat allerdings keine Beleuchtung und is eher so halb leise


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja finde ich ansich super, nur fürchte ich das selbst mit O-Ring Modding die mir noch zu laut ist!


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Oktober 2014)

Habs selber und es ist auch ohne O-Ring nicht soo laut


----------



## Dartwurst (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze Cherry Brown´s und mich stört nichts. Aber vielleicht liegt das am Alter.


----------



## getsomenuts (7. Oktober 2014)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Ich nutze Cherry Brown´s und mich stört nichts. Aber vielleicht liegt das am Alter.


 
Mir persönlich ist die Lautstärke egal! Aber meine bessere Hälfte hat damit ein Problem!


----------



## fak333 (7. Oktober 2014)

Das kenne ich...  Werde den Thread mal verfolgen.


----------



## BenRo (7. Oktober 2014)

Probier mal die *Logitech G710+* aus. Hat vorinstallierte O-Ringe, ist "gamingtauglich" (NKRO, Win Lock, Makrotasten), hat weiße Beleuchtung. Ich persönlich find sie relativ leise. Nur den "möglichst dezenten Look" erfüllt sie nicht, ist so ziemlich das undezenteste was man sich vorstellen kann. 

Das erwähnte *Cherry MX Board* halte ich persönlich für noch leiser (dank flacher Tastenkappen und wenig Resonanzraum), aber es ist halt nicht beleuchtet (und zumindest bei mir funktioniert nur 6KRO). Falls du die Tasten voll durchhaust brauchst du auch hier ggf. Ringe (kosten ja nicht viel).

Die *Matias Quiet Pro* ist schön leise. Gamingtauglichkeit hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Artanaz (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt neulich die G 710+ gegönnt, da meine G19s durch einen Wackelkontakt ihr frühzeitiges aus herbei gerufen hat. 
Und ich muss sagen, mit der G710+ bin ich sehr zu frieden. Angenehm von der Lautstärke her was auch meiner Frau zusagt 😋. 
Die 2,2 Kilo die das Moped wiegt machen sich aber sehr nett auf dem Schreibtisch. Verhindert nochmal das Rutschen zusätzlich 😊.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Oktober 2014)

Func KB -460 Brown


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Func KB -460 Brown


 
Ist nicht leise 

O-Ringe auf das MX-Brettchen und du hast deine silent Mecha. Viel leiser gehts nicht mehr


----------



## dsdenni (7. Oktober 2014)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ist nicht leise
> 
> O-Ringe auf das MX-Brettchen und du hast deine silent Mecha. Viel leiser gehts nicht mehr


 
Tut mir Leid, aber jeder sieht die Definition "leise" anders


----------



## getsomenuts (16. Oktober 2014)

hmm also bleibt mir nur das MX Board 3.0 mit O-Ringen zu testen oder ins kalte Wasser springen und die Matias Quiet Pro holen.

Die G710+ geht gar nicht, viel zu auffällig! Da verzichte ich lieber auf die Beleuchtung.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2014)

Falls du zufällig in der Region Berlin wohnst kannst du alle drei bei mir testen.


----------



## RedOrcan (16. Oktober 2014)

Also eig würde ich an deiner stelle eine Mechanische kaufen und unten was dranmachen also ringe. Bzw man muss die tasten ja nicht ganz runter hauen dann ist auch nicht laut.


----------

